
LLVM Europe 2012: A Portable C++/CLI Compiler - voodoochilo
http://www.atoker.com/blog/2012/04/12/llvm-europe-2012-cli-compiler/
======
j_s
I couldn't tell if the Nuanti C++/CLI compiler was something that was open
source, or if it was the secret sauce that Nuanti uses to port native projects
(mostly WebKit) to Silverlight / .NET apps.

------
jervisfm
Does anyone know if this would be made publicly available ? I couldn't find a
download link to the compiler.

------
gtrgrtgtr
<http://root.cern.ch/drupal/>

